# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  TIRcılara Bulgar Zulmü

## ceydaaa

32903.jpgYurtdışına çıkış yapacak ihracat ürünleri yüklü yüzlerce TIR, Bulgaristan tarafındaki modernize çalışmaları nedeniyle Kapıkule Gümrük Kapısında yaklaşık 15 kilometre uzunluğunda kuyruk oluşturdu 

Yurtdışına çıkış yapacak ihracat ürünleri yüklü yüzlerce TIR, Bulgaristan tarafındaki modernize çalışmaları nedeniyle Kapıkule Gümrük Kapısında yaklaşık 15 kilometre uzunluğunda kuyruk oluşturdu. 
Kapıkule Gümrük Sahası üzerinden yurtdışına çıkış yapmak isteyen TIRlar, Bulgaristan tarafındaki Kapitan Andreevo Sınır Kapısında devam eden modernize çalışmaları doğrultusunda Bulgar gümrüğünün yüzde 50 kapasiteyle çalışması nedeniyle uzun kuyruklar oluşturdu. Dün geceden itibaren kuyrukta bekleyen TIR sürücüleri ise adeta isyan ederek sorunun bir an önce çözüme ulaşmasını bekliyor. Trakya Gümrük ve Ticaret Bölge Müdürü Müslüm Yalçın, konuyla ilgili yaptığı açıklamada, Kapıkulenin karşısında bulunan Bulgar kapısı Kapitan Andreevoda modernize çalışmaları olduğunu ve bu nedenle Bulgar gümrüğünün yüzde 50 kapasiteyle çalıştığını kaydetti. Bulgar gümrüğünde yarı yarıya düşen çalışma kapasitesinin yanı sıra hafta sonu olması dolayısıyla da kuyruğun bu kadar uzadığını ifade eden Yalçın, Aldığımız bilgilere göre Bulgar tarafındaki iki kantardan biri çalışmıyor. Bulgarların sınır kapısını yenileme projeleri var. Bu onarımın 1,5 - 2 yıl sürmesi bekleniyor. Projeyi gördük. Çalışmalar tamamlandığında Bulgar gümrüğü Kapıkule kadar güzel olacak dedi. Hafta sonları genelde 5 kilometrelik kuyruğun oluştuğunu ifade eden Yalçın, Bulgar gümrük yetkilileriyle devamlı temas halinde olduklarını ve TIR sürücülerini mağdur etmemek için büyük emek sarf ettiklerini söyledi. Yalçın ayrıca TIRları Hamzabeyli ve İpsala Gümrük Sahalarına yönlendirdiklerini de sözlerine ekledi. İHA.

----------

